# Neuer PC ja oder Nein oder einfach umrüten?



## DerKaterer (23. Februar 2019)

*Neuer PC ja oder Nein oder einfach umrüten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Vorweg: ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und dies auch seit Jahren. Meinen letzten PC habe ich mir vor ca. 6-7 Jahren zusammengestellt (Damals wusste ich noch etwas besser in der aktuellen Hardware Bescheid) und dieser läuft seither und steht mir treu zur Seite. Die einzige Dinge, die sich über die Jahre geändert haben sind Grafikkarte (die alte brannte sprichwörtlich durch) und damit verbunden etwas mehr RAM und eine SSD.
So sieht mein PC heute aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile arbeite ich (kein armer Student mehr) und ich denke darüber nach mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen bzw zusammen zu stellen. Ich hab auch einfach so ein bisschen Bock auf ein neues Hardware-Schlachtschiff 

Da stellen sich nun aber einige Fragen, auch weil ich nicht mehr up to date bin.

Als erstes: ich hatte immer ein wenig mit Alienware geliebäugelt. Vermutlich bezahlt man da aber auch viel Design und Namen und kommt mit einer eigenen Konfiguration besser hin oder?

Dann: wenn ein neuer, sollte/kann ich meine alte Grafikkarte gut behalten? Oder sollte ich da auch direkt auf ein neueres Modell zugreifen? Eigentlich würde ich fast sagen meine GTX 1060 würde für vieles aktuelles noch passen..

Das sind erstmal so die groben Grundfragen. Spielen tue ich von A bis Z vieles, eben auch gerne mit maximaler Qualität, wenn es die Hardware zulässt.

Und wenn doch neuer PC und eigene Konfiguration: gibt es gute Vorschläge bzw auch Websiten mit Konfiguratoren, wo man sich durchklicken kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen im Vorraus!

lg


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2019)

Alienware ist bei Preis-Leistung alles andere als gut, da zahlst du viel oben drauf.

DIe GTX 1060 6GB reicht an sich für alles bei Full-HD gut aus. Deine CPU ist halt schon recht alt, da kann eine moderne für 200€ locker 30% und mehr oben drauflegen. Die Frage ist halt, was Du "gerne" ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## DerKaterer (3. März 2019)

Oha habe immer nicht gesehen, dass jemand so schnell geantwortet hat!
sowas in der Richtung dachte ich mir shcon, würde gerne den neuen PC um die GeForce herum bauen, meine SSD noch behalten etc. ich weiß nur nicht bei so Einzelheiten Bescheid, was die Unterscheide bei den CPUs sind, ob man i5 oder i7 nehem sollte, welchen RAM oder wieviel Watt das Netzteil braucht zB.
Bin bereit wieder Geld zu investieren, das letzte Mal (vor ca 7 Jahren) hat sich die Investition ja auch gelohnt. Also um 1500€ wären ok.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Oha habe immer nicht gesehen, dass jemand so schnell geantwortet hat!
> sowas in der Richtung dachte ich mir shcon, würde gerne den neuen PC um die GeForce herum bauen, meine SSD noch behalten etc. ich weiß nur nicht bei so Einzelheiten Bescheid, was die Unterscheide bei den CPUs sind, ob man i5 oder i7 nehem sollte, welchen RAM oder wieviel Watt das Netzteil braucht zB.
> Bin bereit wieder Geld zu investieren, das letzte Mal (vor ca 7 Jahren) hat sich die Investition ja auch gelohnt. Also um 1500€ wären ok.


 Für 1500€ würdest du einen komplett neuen PC inkl. einer Grafikkarte, die im Vergleich zur GTX 1060 80% schneller wäre, bekommen ^^    Mehr als einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600X oder Ryzen 7 2700X braucht Du nicht, dazu ein Board für 100€ bzw. falls Du übertakten willst 150€, 2x8GB DDR4-RAM mit 2800-3200MHz - das war es an sich.

Intel-CPUs sind etwas schneller, aber dafür auch merkbar teurer. Wenn du unbedingt willst, kann man auch auf Intel gehen.  

WILLST Du denn mehr ausgeben? Lieber Preis-Leistung => AMD oder lieber Intel, auch wenn der Aufpreis an sich zu hoch ist?


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Nein, ich will nicht unbedingt mehr ausgeben, ich hatte nur bisher immer nen Intel-CPU und daher habe ich da eher Erfahrung. Meine Überlegung war, meine Grafikkarte in 2 Jahren oder so zu erneuern? Wäre das sinnvoll? Und wenn lieber jetzt eine neue, welche würdest du vorschlagen?
Wie viel Watt an Netzteil bräuchte ich ungefähr?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Nein, ich will nicht unbedingt mehr ausgeben, ich hatte nur bisher immer nen Intel-CPU und daher habe ich da eher Erfahrung. Meine Überlegung war, meine Grafikkarte in 2 Jahren oder so zu erneuern? Wäre das sinnvoll? Und wenn lieber jetzt eine neue, welche würdest du vorschlagen?
> Wie viel Watt an Netzteil bräuchte ich ungefähr?



Du kannst ja erstmal CPU, Board und RAM neu holen und dann entscheiden, ob du noch ne neue Grafikkarte willst. Wenn du UNBEDINGT Intel willst, dann solltest du noch sagen, ob du übertakten willst oder nicht. Dann kann ich Dir 2-3 CPUs vorschlagen und 2-3 Boards, Nebenbei: "Erfahrung" braucht man nicht bei CPUs, in der Praxis benutzt man nen PC mit Intel genau so wie einen mit AMD; das macht keinen Unterschiede 

Wegen Netzteil: nach 7 Jahren könnte man so oder so ein neues holen. 500W Nennwert reichen dicke für alles, auch für High-End-Karten, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ab 50-60€ ist. Willst Du denn auch ein neues Gehäuse dazu?


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Ein neues Gehäuse sollte es auch sein, hatte mir da grob das Be Quiet Silent Base 601 oder 801 raus gesucht.
Habe aktuell an Netzteil das Bequiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W, vor ca 3 Hahren zugelegt.
Übertakten hab ich selbst bisher nicht gemacht, auch da fehlt eher die Erfahrung...würde es erstmal nicht anvisieren.


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Ein neues Gehäuse sollte es auch sein, hatte mir da grob das Be Quiet Silent Base 601 oder 801 raus gesucht.
Habe aktuell an Netzteil das Bequiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W, vor ca 3 Hahren zugelegt.
Übertakten hab ich selbst bisher nicht gemacht, auch da fehlt eher die Erfahrung...würde es erstmal nicht anvisieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Ein neues Gehäuse sollte es auch sein, hatte mir da grob das Be Quiet Silent Base 601 oder 801 raus gesucht.
> Habe aktuell an Netzteil das Bequiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W, vor ca 3 Hahren zugelegt.
> Übertakten hab ich selbst bisher nicht gemacht, auch da fehlt eher die Erfahrung...würde es erstmal nicht anvisieren.



Ok, das Netzteil reicht dicke für alles. 


Als CPU macht der Core i7-8700 oder 8700K Sinn. Letztere wäre übertaktbar UND hat einen höheren Takt, kostet 400-410€ https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-8700k-bx80684i78700k-a1685281.html?hloc=at&hloc=de     Der 8700K bringt etwa 20% mehr Leistung als ein Ryzen 5 2600X bzw 15% mehr als ein Ryzen 7 2700X in Games - allerdings kostet der 2600X halt auch keine 200€, der Ryzen 7 2700X ca 315€.


Hast du einen bestimmten Shop, den Du bevorzugst? Ich frage wegen der Mainboard-Auswahl.


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Alternate oder Mindfactory denke ich.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

Ok, dann kannst Du als Mainboard zB das hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1278135.html   da bekommst du noch 15€ zurück per Cashback, und es hat einen Z390-Chipsatz. Mit dem könntest du, wenn du es dann doch mal willst, den i7-8700K sehr leicht übertakten - du wirst dann zwar nicht ganz die Taktwerte erreichen wie mit einem 150€- oder 250€-Board, aber für eine simple und stabile merkbare Übertaktung reicht es.

Als RAM dann zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1013799.html  da muss man EVENTUELL mit dem CPU-Kühler aufpassen, wobei moderne Kühler an sich so gebaut sind, dass sie nicht über die RAM-Slot rausragen. 


Oder wenn du ganz auf OC verzichten willst, dann zB das Board hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1236784.html - allerdings ist bei solchen Mainboards beim RAM dann eher bei 2666MHz Schluss, was nicht so schlimm wäre. Als RAM dann halt "nur" zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...gis-DDR4-2800-DIMM-CL17-Dual-Kit_1122281.html  das ist zwar auch "zu schnell" für das Board, aber dann taktet es eben auf 2666, und dafür kostet es weniger als das 3200er-RAM. 


Ach so: Spielt die Optik irgendeine Rolle, als soll es zB rotes RAM sein oder so? Und willst du auch einen neuen CPU-Kühler?


Als RAM dann 2x8GB DDR4-3200


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Nein nein die Farbe ist egal. Denke würde schon das Bosrd nehmen an dem die 3200 möglich sind. Neuer CPU-Kühler sollte auch sein denke ich.


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Danke für deine Mühen schon mal!!!


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mühen schon mal!!!


kein Thema.

Günstig und gut, wenn man nicht übertakten will: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Matterhorn-Pure-Tower-Kuehler_803425.html  etwas ambitionierter zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-3-Tower-Kuehler_1188580.html


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Ok gut, werde mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschauen, aber dann habe ich eine Vorstellung von dem, was so geht und was ich brauche. Bei konkreten Fragen schreibe ich dann nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Ok gut, werde mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschauen, aber dann habe ich eine Vorstellung von dem, was so geht und was ich brauche. Bei konkreten Fragen schreibe ich dann nochmal!



RIESIGE Sprünge wirst du nicht haben, aber der 8700K ist in Spielen bei Full-HD locker seine 40% schneller als ein Core i7-2700K aus der gleichen Generation wie Dein Core i5, und der i7 ist ja auch schon ein Stück schneller als Dein i5-2400. D.h. ich würde durchaus mehr als 50% Leistungsplus erwarten, vor allem bei Games, die auf mehr als nur 4 Kerne optimiert sind.


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Ja genau das will ich ja auch und generell einfach eine flüssigere Performance. Und ich denke nach 8 Jahren ist das auch ok


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2019)

DerKaterer schrieb:


> Ja genau das will ich ja auch und generell einfach eine flüssigere Performance. Und ich denke nach 8 Jahren ist das auch ok


 Die Grafikkarte must du halt dann immer wieder mal wechseln. Aber bei der CPU reicht so ein Prozessor bestimmt mind 6 Jahre, eher 8. Ich persönlich würde eher 3x für 300-400€ ne neue Karte kaufen als einmal eine für 800€, die spätestens nach 5 Jahren langsamer als die "dritte" 300€-Karte ist   in der Summe kostet das auch nicht mehr, da Du ja für die alten Karten noch Geld bekommst.


----------



## DerKaterer (6. März 2019)

Ja mache ich auch ungefähr so. Die Grqfikkarte wurde auch zwischendurch mal Ersetzt und ist nicht mehr die von der originalen Zusammenstellung, weil die alte im wahrsten Sinne eines Tages "durchgebrannt" ist


----------

